# Three broken bones...poor Chester.



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yup. Last night my brother picked up Chester and accidently dropped him. Chester was yelping very loud and his right front paw was injured.:hurt:We drove him to a 24 hour pet hospital and found out that he broke three bones from his x-ray. Then they put a cast on his whole leg. That means no baths for two months,(!) and no running. My mom stayed with Chester at the hospital and got back home @ 11:00. If that's not bad enough, he cannot get the cast wet, and the grass outside is damp and wet, so no going outside to potty!!:fear: That will make pottytraining a nightmare. Now Chester hobbles around in his cast, whining with sadness...:crutch:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Chester. I am sure he will adjust quickly to his cast but I think you're right and potty training just got a lot harder for you


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

This is what the x-ray looked like. The right paw is the broken one.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no, poor Chester. Chester is a big pup. I'd make a rule no one but Mom and Dad can hold him. Did they give him some pain meds for home? I guess he is going to learn to potty on the sidewalk.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OH NO! That poor little guy. You must have been so upset seeing him go through that. I hope he can adjust to his situation. I see he has the cast covered...Can you keep it covered when you take him outside to potty??? Thank God it wasn't any worse!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Chester and you have my sympathy. I feel bad for the little guy.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yes, I think they gave him some pills or something, but guess what? The vet gave us a waterproof bag to put over his cast and we would tie it on his leg so it wouldn't get wet! That means "yes" in the grass!!eace: Well, there's no great loss without some gain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Chester and for your family. But I hope your parents have learned that no matter how well meaning and gentle kids are, puppies are squirmy and STRONG... and fragile too. It's best MOT to pick them up, but to sit on the flooor with them and play with them there. 

Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

OH, I feel so bad for Chester and your family! I hope Chester doesn't develop a phobia of being held, or a fear of your brother. So sad!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Chester's broken bones.
TLC for Chester. Pups should be held close to the ground, sitting down with adult supervision. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope pups are like kids and heal fast. I'm so sorry that happened. Give Chester a big hug from me. My son broke his arm when he first learned to walk.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think you can buy dry shampoo and if he is combed good he will be okay without a bath.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

How is your brother doing? He must feel terrible about hurting Chester. How old is he? I forgot. You should have him give Chester some extra special treats and cuddles.

Good luck with Chester's recovery. It will go fast. :grouphug:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> How is your brother doing? He must feel terrible about hurting Chester. How old is he? I forgot. You should have him give Chester some extra special treats and cuddles.
> 
> Good luck with Chester's recovery. It will go fast. :grouphug:


My brother was 12 and I felt bad for him feeling like it was all his fault. Accidents happen. Now Chester gets peanut butter a lot and tells us when he has go by looking at us, whining and facing the backyard. We are still working on his tricks which are sit and down, and is the same o' Chester.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

krandall said:


> I'm so sorry for Chester and for your family. But I hope your parents have learned that no matter how well meaning and gentle kids are, puppies are squirmy and STRONG... and fragile too. It's best MOT to pick them up, but to sit on the flooor with them and play with them there.
> 
> Hope he's feeling better soon!


I agree with you Karen I never allowed anyone to pick up my dog, even an adult person or when my dog was a puppy or adult. 
So very sorry for Chester, hopefully this won't affect him long term.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I suspect that Chester is going to be too big to be carried around. Jack certainly is. I never pick Jack up except to put him into and out of the car. I can't hold him safely in my arms. 17 lbs is too much for me or my hubby if he starts wiggling. Jack _HATES_ to be carried.

We have to get all of our snuggles when we are sitting and we scoop him into our laps.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Regina said:


> I agree with you Karen I never allowed anyone to pick up my dog, even an adult person or when my dog was a puppy or adult.
> So very sorry for Chester, hopefully this won't affect him long term.


Yes, my kids were 16 and 18 when Kodi came home. The rule was the same... play with him on the floor. And I NEVER let people outside the family pick him up. People just have no idea how unpredictable puppies can be, and how easy it is for them to get hurt if they fall. I think a lot of people think it's like a cat, because they are similar in size. Cats can handle a fall (or jump) from arm level with no problem... not so for a puppy.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Chester! Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

I am sure we all agree that no matter how careful you are (with your dogs and your children) accidents can and will happen! Sounds like y'all are taking great care of him and I am sure he will be just fine!!! :thumb:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. I remember when Django had a paw issue, I bought a bunch of baby/toddler socks and put them on top of his wrapped up paw. It helped keep things clean and dry when he would go outside.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Chester's injuries. He's so young to have to go through such an ordeal. Hopefully, he won't have any lasting effects from the breaks. Please be careful with him, as he truly is a baby and needs to be treated as one. He counts on you to protect him.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor sweet Chester. I hope he's feeling better soon and that your brother doesn't hold on to any guilt about the accident. Lots of pets and treats too! 
- Jeanne


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry to hear about Chester. Another thing to keep in mind is that puppies if they are not coditioned to being picked up , especially by strangers., can become fearful and struggle even more. Don't let any strangers pick up your dog . A lot of kids get bit in the face doing this.


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Poor little Chester hope he is o the mend soon and doesn't have any lasting issues


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor Chester  Well wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, no, Chester!!
Ruth, you wouldn't remember, but there was a character named Chester on "Gunsmoke" many years ago. Us old folks on here can only hope our cute little Chester has a better outcome with his broken leg.
I'm sure he will be fine. After all, your mom did the right thing by getting him to the vet right away!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beau's mom said:


> Oh, no, Chester!!
> Ruth, you wouldn't remember, but there was a character named Chester on "Gunsmoke" many years ago. Us old folks on here can only hope our cute little Chester has a better outcome with his broken leg.
> I'm sure he will be fine. After all, your mom did the right thing by getting him to the vet right away!!


right on Miss Kitty.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Poor Baby!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

poor little baby. I hope it heals with no long term problems. I'm sure the boy that dropped him feels terrible. Accidents happen. Thanks for posting, hopefully others will realize how fragile little puppies can be from this and be more careful with their own babes.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I can't imagine how horrible your brother feels and seeing Chester in pain (and now walking around in a cast) has to pull at your heart strings. I've been getting lax in making sure my daughter (who is almost 12) sits on the ground with Indy and this is a very big reminder WHY the rule of no picking up the puppy exists. Give your fur ball a few extra cuddles from me. I hope he's feeling better quickly. How long did they say he'd need to wear the cast?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester is going to stay in the cast for six to eight weeks and he can't get it wet, so no bath for TWO WHOLE MONTHS!!!!!:fear:


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww poor Chester. And I'm sure your brother is giving him lots of extra love too (on the floor) He'll bounce back and be fine. In fact, you'll be surprised how quick he will be able to get around soon even with the cast on. Dogs are amazing


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> he can't get it wet, so no bath for TWO WHOLE MONTHS!!!!!:fear:


If he's like most little boys, he's probably HAPPY about that part! :laugh:


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hugs to Chester


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Thanx guys for all your concerns for him. We will be very careful and only parents will pick up dog, and only playing on floor. He's doing great and still playful and sweet. Days are going very fast with him in the cast, which is good cuz I don't want him long in the cast. LOL


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> If he's like most little boys, he's probably HAPPY about that part! :laugh:


Yeah, lol he doesn't like baths but he will regret when he smells himself. WHEW!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Thanx guys for all your concerns for him. We will be very careful and only parents will pick up dog, and only playing on floor. He's doing great and still playful and sweet. Days are going very fast with him in the cast, which is good cuz I don't want him long in the cast. LOL


Many years ago, we had a border collie on the horse farm where I worked. She, unfortunatley, had abad habit of trying to herd the horses. As a result, she got kicked, which broke her leg. She got a LOT of sympathy for her cast. (which she definitely enjoyed!!!) but she made a full recovery and lived happy, healthy and sound to the ripe old age of 16. By the time Chester is a year old, this will just seem like a bump in the road!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Yeah, lol he doesn't like baths but he will regret when he smells himself. WHEW!!!


There are no-rinse spray-on shampoos you can get which are better than nothing. You spray the shampoo on their fur then towel it off. It's not as good as a real bath, but definitely better than nothing. It would keep him from getting too smelly.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> There are no-rinse spray-on shampoos you can get which are better than nothing. You spray the shampoo on their fur then towel it off. It's not as good as a real bath, but definitely better than nothing. It would keep him from getting too smelly.


Yay!! Thanks for telling me. Will check if they have it at Petsmart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Yay!! Thanks for telling me. Will check if they have it at Petsmart.


I was just going to ask you why you were still awake, but then I realized you're in an earlier time zone than I am!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> I was just going to ask you why you were still awake, but then I realized you're in an earlier time zone than I am!


What time is it in your place?? I actually _should_ be going to bed. lol


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Poor Chester! I hope he heals quickly <3


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ruth, could you not just wipe him down well with a wet cloth like a sponge bath? Is he normally a smelly boy? Augie can go a couple of months without bathing, even in full coat (he is 4), and while he starts to feel a bit gummy and not so silky any longer, he never smells. And then there is Finn, who has always been a stinky boy because he seems to pee on his undercarriage. So he gets bathed much more often than Augie, but I think I could keep him clean for a period of time with a basin of water and a cloth and wiping him down.

Heal quickly Chester!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ruth, could you not just wipe him down well with a wet cloth like a sponge bath? Is he normally a smelly boy? Augie can go a couple of months without bathing, even in full coat (he is 4), and while he starts to feel a bit gummy and not so silky any longer, he never smells. And then there is Finn, who has always been a stinky boy because he seems to pee on his undercarriage. So he gets bathed much more often than Augie, but I think I could keep him clean for a period of time with a basin of water and a cloth and wiping him down.
> 
> Heal quickly Chester!


Chester says thank you! Chester usually smells odorless, but starts to smell a little bit after awhile. I think we'll do "half baths" and rinse his body except the cast.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> What time is it in your place?? I actually _should_ be going to bed. lol


It was 10:30 here... we're on the east coast. Yeah, even 9:30 is late for a nine year old, but hey! It's summer vacation, right?


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

poor Chester. 
Even when being careful pups can have accidents. Bama was playing with us on the floor and she must have put her weight on her paw funny because she yelped and we rushed her to the vet...she was maybe 10 weeks old at the time. They said it was probably just a sprain but I felt horrible. 
When we got Bear his foster mom had to show us the best way to pick him up or put him down. Because of his back leg issues his upper body is very developed, so he is top heavy. We have to really make sure to have a good grip in just the right spot in case he wiggles. (and depending which harness he has on at the time sometimes I will make sure to have a firm grip on it in case he tries to wiggle).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm seeing this late but I have a suggestion - could you put a little baggy over his cast if the grass is wet? Sounds like he is coping pretty well and he will be good as new soon, I hope! He's such a cute little guy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> It was 10:30 here... we're on the east coast. Yeah, even 9:30 is late for a nine year old, but hey! It's summer vacation, right?


Ruth - you are 9 years old?! I knew you were young just by the context of your postings, but I did not realize how young. You sound very mature and write very well for your age. 

How is Chester doing? Hope the healing is progressing well.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Wow, Ruth, I agree with Linda. I had no clue you are 9 yrs old. Are you sure? You writing is very mature for 9. Ask your mom. Maybe you're really 16 & can drive!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

When we adopted Brookie at seven weeks, she had a broken leg. She got very used to it and was able to move around very easily. Was Chester seen by an orthopedic vet? By the time, we got Brookie to one, it was too late to correct her injury by surgery. Luckily, she now walks well although she may have problems later in life.

We bought baby socks - covered her paw every time she went out with a baggie and elastic band.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I'm glad this thread came around again because I didn't see this about Chester! Another thread referred to a cast but I missed what had happened . Poor baby! AND I'm sure hard for you Ruth and your brother! Glad he is better now! And I love having you on the forum,I don't have children but I am a teacher (retired) Nice for people to see how thoughtful,polite,and smart "kids" can be these days! Keep loving that pup, must be nice to be home with him now that summer is here!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Feel better Chester. You are so cute!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Chester. Does the vet say he's healing and progressing well?
I hope so!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

gelbergirl said:


> How is Chester. Does the vet say he's healing and progressing well?
> I hope so!


Yes, Chester is doing very well, not running around much, and the vet says he is healing fast. Chester is getting his cast off on July 16.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Chester!!! Just two weeks to go!!!:whoo:


----------

